# Cuddle time with Cholla & Zoey



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nothing special, just some of our latest pictures. First Cholla, then Zoey.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Your pictures are always special! Little hams for the camera they are. Also, I swear I see a lot of smiles in those pictures!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Adorable.


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

i think they are both adorable. Zoey sticking her tongue out in the second last pic with her eyes closed is so cuteeeee!


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Awww...look at that little tongue poking out....what a pair of cuties!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Hahaha, they make the best expressions! :lol:


----------



## packrat (Oct 23, 2010)

Adorable! The last 2 pictures are my favorites :mrgreen:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So Special!  Love the last two best.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

That second last picture is priceless!!!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

the way you capture their expressions is just amazing!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

I feel like Cholla is super silly and Zoey is a diva from these pictures :lol:


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

I love Cholla and Zoey! They are such little cuties!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They are cuties, always makes me smile to see the two of them


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Aww, thanks guys for all the kind words! I sure do love them.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

Aww! The last two are my favourite... the first looks like the toungue is sticking out  and the other one, well, no disturbing the sleeipng hedgie! =)


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Always great pictures, they are wonderful!!! :mrgreen:


----------

